# Roku connection fails



## CobaltBlue (Jan 7, 2010)

Hoping for some insight here: The Roku streaming device works but will not maintain a connection. In other words, I have to reboot the DSL modem (and therefore every wireless device in the house) every time I want to use the Roku to watch. Then I have to reboot the Roku and renew the security--an agonizing process which always has to be done twice--in order to connect to Netflix on the internet. It is insult on top of injury when it says
"Connected via wireless--cannot connect--wireless signal excellent." Sometimes it quits in the middle of a feature and will not resume.

Lately it has occurred to me that perhaps the wireless modem provided by Verizon is at fault. Many people are 100% happy with their Roku! Is it possible that this Westell 327W will not allow the Roku to reconnect if the signal drops for some reason (won't assign another IP address) , and would I be well-advised to replace it with a Netgear WNDR3700 router for wireless support?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

CobaltBlue said:


> Hoping for some insight here: The Roku streaming device works but will not maintain a connection. In other words, I have to reboot the DSL modem (and therefore every wireless device in the house) every time I want to use the Roku to watch. Then I have to reboot the Roku and renew the security--an agonizing process which always has to be done twice--in order to connect to Netflix on the internet. It is insult on top of injury when it says
> "Connected via wireless--cannot connect--wireless signal excellent." Sometimes it quits in the middle of a feature and will not resume.
> 
> Lately it has occurred to me that perhaps the wireless modem provided by Verizon is at fault. Many people are 100% happy with their Roku! Is it possible that this Westell 327W will not allow the Roku to reconnect if the signal drops for some reason (won't assign another IP address) , and would I be well-advised to replace it with a Netgear WNDR3700 router for wireless support?


Your best bet is to have a hard line from the router to the device since cat5 is faster and more reliable than wireless signals. When troubleshooting network problems you want to simplify as much as you can. DSL is notorious for interference issues. Make sure you have your modem on the most direct line to the phone box. 

You could try assigning a specific IP address to the Roku. For that you'd need to consult your manual. It would allow you to manually setup. If you have a tech friend you might invite them over to help you out. fixing a computer issue is like finding a needle in a hay stack. having some good at digging through the hay and a second pair of eyes spots a lot of problems.


----------

